# Moving Viber Chat Messaes from Android to iPhone 6 Plus



## Frandy (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi there, I have just got my new iPhone 6 Plus and im wondering about moving my viber messages history from my old galaxy S4 to iPhone 6 +. Please help. Thanks.


----------

